# Flaming Gorge Rainbows!



## salmo_trutta (Apr 14, 2009)

Hello all! I am new to this website....I have been reading posts for a couple of months and thought its about time I join. I look forward to posting some reports in the near future.  

I was wondering if anyone had the scoop on the Rainbow spawn at the Gorge? I have fished the Sheep Creek, Carter Creek and Cart Creek areas in the past and done well. Does anyone know if they have entered the actual creek and Sheep Creek? I would appreciate any info. 

Good luck fishing!


----------



## Hellsangler69 (Sep 26, 2007)

You might want to try right at the boat ramps . Were they get placed in the water first when planted .


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

Last year I was up there the 2nd week of April and drilled them in the first couple curves above where sheep creek dumps into the reservoir. I kinda felt bad because there were so many big fish in there. So I just helped mom, pops, and my GF net fish and re-rig. Caught them on anything on the end of the line as long as it was a peach or apricot colored trout bead pegged above a #12 TMC 2457 hook. 8) Some really nice fish up to 22"-23". I have also seen huge schools of big rainbows swimming right in the Lucerne marina trying to spawn.


----------



## fishnate (Sep 11, 2007)

Was at Sheep Creek last weekend and they didn't seem to be quite ready yet. No cruisers along the shore and didn't see any in the creek yet either.


----------



## brookieguy1 (Oct 14, 2008)

I've fished for spawning 'bows at the Gorge for years. 1st of may 'till Mother's day. Use tube jigs in 1/16 ounce in green hues or wooly buggers on fly gear. Have fun!


----------



## americanforkdude (Sep 13, 2007)

How deep of water are you fishing for them in when they're spawning?


----------

